# Best Loud party speakers for dorm room?



## JohnG (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi all,

In support of rock and roll mayhem, looking for loud party speakers for my daughter's dorm room. 

1. Should be able to play from a computer

2. Should not blow / get destroyed if turned up

3. Should be powered (not "passive")

4. LOUD please

[edit: budget is about $200-$300 USD]

Suggestions?


Thanks!


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Nov 28, 2014)

For serious power, not enough budget, I would surprise here with a full blown surround for her TV as well

http://www.logitech.com/en-ca/product/surround-sound-speakers-z506


----------



## rgames (Nov 28, 2014)

Here's my suggestion: tell her to turn off the music and study


----------



## JohnG (Nov 28, 2014)

Excellent idea -- thank you.


----------



## BubbaMc (Nov 28, 2014)

Sony GTKX1BT.

Haven't heard them though I saw them in store, seem to fit the bill.


----------



## TravB (Nov 28, 2014)

At first I thought this was a joke posting... but I'll bite. To get your LOUD rock n roll party started, I would highly suggest a 2.1 sound system. Having a subwoofer doing all the heavy lifting provides that party "thump" of the bass frequencies which most of the younger generation adores.

Plus, in true party fashion, you'll need all sorts of connectivity, whether it's a phone, an ipad, a laptop, ipod, radio or whatever providing the source of the music.

This should fit the bill and your budget perfectly:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...2.1_speaker_system-_-0W3-0003-00003-_-Product


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Nov 28, 2014)

John, If your not winding us up, Klipsch are good for this. But I have more faith in you that you can talk her into using something much more refined and developing her ear.


----------



## JohnG (Nov 28, 2014)

No -- not winding anyone up. My daughter loves loud music, something I encourage. Plus, I like really loud music myself, so I am sympathetic.

Thanks to all for suggestions!!

found this too: http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Surround-Sound-Speaker-System/dp/B004M18O60/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1417200608&sr=8-7&keywords=Logitech+Speaker+System+Z623 (http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Surround ... ystem+Z623)

500 watts RMS, so loud enough, I'd say. 

I have some really cheap Logitech speakers and they sound ok.

Looks promising in connectivity: Plug in up to six devices—your PC or Mac computer, TV, DVD player, DVR, Xbox 360, PLAYSTATION 3, Wii, iPod and more


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Nov 29, 2014)

JohnG @ Sat Nov 29 said:


> No -- not winding anyone up. My daughter loves loud music, something I encourage. Plus, I like really loud music myself, so I am sympathetic.
> 
> Thanks to all for suggestions!!
> 
> ...



:oops: Yes, I sent the wrong link, sorry John! LOL I meant them of course! I have the much older version called Z5100, same RMS power and THX certified. It is a astonishing kit, good value for money in my opinion.

Good Luck!
G


----------



## thebob (Nov 29, 2014)

rgames @ Fri Nov 28 said:


> Here's my suggestion: tell her to turn off the music and study



I was always studying along quite loud music _-)


----------

